# Lake Travis Memorial Weekend Rollcall!



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Just curious who all from here will be on Lake Travis that weekend.
It would be nice to see a list of boats/names/numbers(assuming it's cool to post numbers) of who will be there. We'll be staying at the condos in Point Venture right by Shades. The boat will be moored on the floating dock. Here are some old Lake T pics and some boat pics for id purposes  It would be nice to have a big crowd!

Just reply an add on with your info if you're interested in hangin on the lake at some point. It's gonna be a blowout time!!! 

Black 38' Fountain w/trip Verados/Brice/281-798-9456


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Damm Brice sorry I won't be there but if I decide to go I'll have to get some Grecian Formula for my chest hair to hang with those smoking hot gunnel ornaments. Have some fun for me and please take as many pics as you can!

AGF
D


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

There is no such thing as too many pics. Looks like a blast.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

My folks live on the lake, but we avoid it on Memorial Day and July 4th only because of the crowds. The scenery is awesome all summer long....if you know what I'm talking about:wink:


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

lake?..........


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Brice it is time for new pics those had to be from early 90's.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Bill, the only pics I've seen from you was you and Jose with a boat full of cajun men....and ya'll were dancin!!!! No women anywhere around....what's the deal with that?

Yep, they are older pics, gotta take some new ones in a couple of weekends! I'll send ya the unscensored ones 
Then again, at your age.....you make have a stroke. 



papotanic36 said:


> Brice it is time for new pics those had to be from early 90's.


----------



## Turner Loose (Aug 17, 2005)

Jill and I will be there riding with Brice, can't wait. Brice is right Bill, you are old.


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Haven't been out there for Memorial day in years. Had a lot of good times out there in the late 90's. Devil's Cove----it's a party all summer long!


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Outcast said:


> Bill, the only pics I've seen from you was you and Jose with a boat full of cajun men....and ya'll were dancin!!!! No women anywhere around....what's the deal with that?
> 
> Yep, they are older pics, gotta take some new ones in a couple of weekends! I'll send ya the unscensored ones
> Then again, at your age.....you make have a stroke.


I remember those piks Brice, then again, Bill did say he was going on a meat haul, but i thought he ment fishing.


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

We were in Devils Cove about 8 years ago and they were filming Girls gone wild and another one called Vertical smiles, man it was the craziest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Like to be there for that one.....but I don't think the GF is gonna be as happy as I would  I think the plan is to make 500 jello shots though. It's amazing what someone will do for one of those lil shots 



bigdaddyriverrat said:


> We were in Devils Cove about 8 years ago and they were filming Girls gone wild and another one called Vertical smiles, man it was the craziest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

wouldn't a catarmaran be better suited for that sorta 'inland lake' stuff instead of a V-hull?........

they got no use offshore................


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

AWWWWEEE HEEEELLLLLLL! Dang Billfisher! Ya had to go there 



Bill Fisher said:


> wouldn't a catarmaran be better suited for that sorta 'inland lake' stuff instead of a V-hull?........
> 
> they got no use offshore................


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Bill Fisher said:


> wouldn't a catarmaran be better suited for that sorta 'inland lake' stuff instead of a V-hull?........
> 
> they got no use offshore................


only if it had 4 strokes


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Bill Fisher said:


> wouldn't a catarmaran be better suited for that sorta 'inland lake' stuff instead of a V-hull?........
> 
> they got no use offshore................


Haha, only if you wanted the girls to keep their tops on! Fast boat with loud stereo mixed with jello shots = tops flying off...btw Brice, shoot some pix my way too.


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

Was at the cove last 4th. It's hard to describe the # of boats and scenery to friends. Wish they'd had that kind of thing back in the late 70's.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Pics here to please. 

There a slight chance I maybe there on a friends Baja but havent decided yet.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

We're going to be out there on my roommate's 19' SeaRay I/O. It's definitely a lake boat, not an offshore craft. Stereo is plenty loud, and it has plenty of cooler space


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

See you there Turner! Brice just let us know if you need us to make jello shots. Jenny's are killer, the ones that sneak up on you.

Verticle smiles ... LMFAO!!! :spineyes:



Turner Loose said:


> Jill and I will be there riding with Brice, can't wait. Brice is right Bill, you are old.


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Won't be there for the Memorial Day holiday but made it out to the poker run a few weekends ago. Can't post the pics but let's just say Devil's Cove is in full swing. And yes, Fountains, jello shots, and loud stereos are a great combination. You would be surprised what you can attract with all of the offshore fishing gadgets. The washdown can really come in handy...


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

If Reggie finishes the boat in time, look for us at Travis on the 42Fountain w/ twin merc 850s Lightning dubbed "Wave Bye-Bye" Its supposed to be finished this week, but the stereo system hasnt shipped yet.


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

I love that place.... but I'm predicting 1 ft seas and sunshine that weekend, so I think we're heading deep !!

Have fun and and stay safe.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

GhostRider said:


> I love that place.... but I'm predicting 1 ft seas and sunshine that weekend, so I think we're heading deep !!
> 
> Have fun and and stay safe.


Now we are talking!!!!!!!!!!

We need to hook up with JD, and Rob sometime soon. I hear JD lost another bet and is buying AGAIN.

Brandon


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> If Reggie finishes the boat in time, look for us at Travis on the 42Fountain w/ twin merc 850s Lightning dubbed "Wave Bye-Bye" Its supposed to be finished this week, but the stereo system hasnt shipped yet.


Will,

You guys getting out riggers on that baby? Wonder want the sportfishers would say if we pulled up in that at the floaters.

Brandon


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> Will,
> 
> You guys getting out riggers on that baby? Wonder want the sportfishers would say if we pulled up in that at the floaters.
> 
> Brandon


Prolly..."HEY, you need some fuel or a tow to get back home?"


----------



## Jillcay (Aug 17, 2005)

Super excited about this trip!!!!!! Much needed R & R for Dave and I!!!


----------



## Aggie_Snowman'04 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'll be out on a house boat all weekend. We usually hang a Texas A&M flag off the back. We will have a maroon Mastercraft X-star tied up along side. 
Stop by and say hello if you want!
-Just can't wait to get my sunburn on...

-Snowman


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

I love fishing but I'll sacrifice this weekend.  Let me see....flat seas or not so flat w....uh....nevermind 
Let's get this party started!



GhostRider said:


> I love that place.... but I'm predicting 1 ft seas and sunshine that weekend, so I think we're heading deep !!
> 
> Have fun and and stay safe.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> Will,
> 
> You guys getting out riggers on that baby? Wonder want the sportfishers would say if we pulled up in that at the floaters.
> 
> Brandon


i wish. Pops doesnt even want to keep it in Texas! With everything going on, Im surprised they went through with the deal. With the amount of engine noise, it'd prob be a tuna machine! im going to see if i can get duplicates of the keys, but i dont think i can afford the gas.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> but i dont think i can afford the gas.


Will, I got your back. Just get the damnn keys.

Brandon


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Listen to Brandon all we need are the keys Just think it could be the Mary P and then all the combined 2coolers might be able to afford enough gas to go to the VA Fogg.
Nice raft for sure,
D



Chase This! said:


> Will, I got your back. Just get the damnn keys.
> 
> Brandon


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> i wish. Pops doesnt even want to keep it in Texas! With everything going on, Im surprised they went through with the deal. With the amount of engine noise, it'd prob be a tuna machine! im going to see if i can get duplicates of the keys, but i dont think i can afford the gas.


You get the keys, I'm sure we can find a crew to cover gas for you.


----------



## Stealth19 (Jul 12, 2005)

Normally, but this year we are going to the Frio. Probably July 4th for sure. We stay at friends in Lago. Good times for sure!


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Not too many people from 2cool goin??


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

I'll be there with a big crew, we will have 3 houseboats parked in devils cove. Look for the yellow tritoonwith the stripper pole, train horn, and twin 300 mercs on the back of it. We didn't end up getting that fountain cuz my bud was refi'ing his house and his loan officer told him not to buy anything or he would lose his 4.5% and the SOB listened to her but I think there is another 38 goin' with us! Swing by and I'll get u a drink....ask for will smith!


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Brice, I can't afford a divorce and a boat payment at the same time. Also, I am sure she would most likely get the boat in the divorce.......sooooo Lake Travis for me looks like a loose loose situation. So the old "Outcast" will have to stay safe and sound in her boat barn in Port O'Connor. Or she might be seen trolling the east breaks that weekend. Have fun, stay safe, and try not to slip on a dropped jello shot.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Sounds good brutha!



Ruthless53 said:


> I'll be there with a big crew, we will have 3 houseboats parked in devils cove. Look for the yellow tritoonwith the stripper pole, train horn, and twin 300 mercs on the back of it. We didn't end up getting that fountain cuz my bud was refi'ing his house and his loan officer told him not to buy anything or he would lose his 4.5% and the SOB listened to her but I think there is another 38 goin' with us! Swing by and I'll get u a drink....ask for will smith!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Well be careful, Lake Travis is a little over 25 feet low, so I guess you'll need a marina service or wait in line at Mansfield Park boat ramp to get your boat in the water. And then, Devil's Cove is the biggest raft-up party you ever saw, a bunch of slightly insane young'uns. If you're not into gays and ******, you might get offended. This is Austin, after all, and I lived out yonder by the lakes for 20 years. Have fun and be real careful - the boats cops will be out in full force. Hey, the late night fishing at the marinas under the big lights can be really fantastic, too. There are some perty girls out yonder, no doubt. -sammie


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Swells said:


> Have fun and be real careful - the boats cops will be out in full force. -sammie


LCRA...those guys are insane!


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

What's LCRA?



bwguardian said:


> LCRA...those guys are insane!


----------



## waypoint (Jun 11, 2004)

Lower Colorado River Authority


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Lower Colorado River Authority. They somehow got police powers but not near as much as the Game Wardens or local cops. Hey it's no big deal, although I agree the LCRA thinks they're like the DPS or Texas Rangers or somebody special, an attitude thing.


----------



## Sidewinder (Jun 5, 2006)

Swells said:


> Lower Colorado River Authority. They somehow got police powers but not near as much as the Game Wardens or local cops. Hey it's no big deal, although I agree the LCRA thinks they're like the DPS or Texas Rangers or somebody special, an attitude thing.


Their badge is as good on land as it is in the water. A peace officer is a peace officer, no matter who you work for.:cop:


Been going to Lake travis at least one holiday weekend a summer for the past 5 years! I not going to make it this Memorial weekend, but will be there with BELLS on for the 4th of July. The firework show at Carlos N Charlies is something to see while sitting on the water. After the first trip, we learned that the jello shots are a must. Just be sure to let the women know that the first one is free. The pineapple jello shots with Malibu are a real crowd pleaser. I'm like Brice, most of the pictures I have can't be posted here. I'm at work tonight, when I get home I'll see if I can find some "clothed" ones and post em up. A real good digital camera :camera:with at least a 10X zoom is a good item to take along.

Also, I have a belt that goes around your waist that holds a six pack of your favorite beverage in little koozies. I call it a six shooter. It worked out mighty fine last Memorial weekend!:cheers: 
:fireworks


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Sidewinder said:


> Their badge is as good on land as it is in the water. A peace officer is a peace officer, no matter who you work for.:cop:
> 
> Been going to Lake travis at least one holiday weekend a summer for the past 5 years! I not going to make it this Memorial weekend, but will be there with BELLS on for the 4th of July. The firework show at Carlos N Charlies is something to see while sitting on the water. After the first trip, we learned that the jello shots are a must. Just be sure to let the women know that the first one is free. The pineapple jello shots with Malibu are a real crowd pleaser. I'm like Brice, most of the pictures I have can't be posted here. I'm at work tonight, when I get home I'll see if I can find some "clothed" ones and post em up. A real good digital camera :camera:with at least a 10X zoom is a good item to take along.
> 
> ...


you can forward some of those pics this way or maybe a pm!!!!


----------



## Sidewinder (Jun 5, 2006)

*Memorial Day Weekend 2008*

Here you go.......


----------



## Sidewinder (Jun 5, 2006)

A few more......


----------



## Sidewinder (Jun 5, 2006)

And here's my six shooter...... There were several more taken after these two, but I can't post them here. Use your imagination.


----------



## Sidewinder (Jun 5, 2006)

And no party is complete without security.....


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Sidewinder said:


> And no party is complete without security.....


Complete with camera crew and all...


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Um, good picture selection there, fella. Many of them kids are nekkid or doing pretty dang nastee stuff. Remember, what happens in the water STAYS in the water.


----------



## Sidewinder (Jun 5, 2006)

*A Little Video*

This HOT item is called a "SUCK-N-BLOW!!!!" It's a jello shot that takes two people to operate it. It is also a BIG crowd pleaser with two (2) ladies on each end. Their available at a liquior store near you.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Aaaaaah, looks like the devil is in the details on that one. Were those two in the pics from the 90s? The great things that can happen in 10 yrs
Party on!
AGF



Sidewinder said:


> This HOT item is called a "SUCK-N-BLOW!!!!" It's a jello shot that takes two people to operate it. It is also a BIG crowd pleaser with two (2) ladies on each end. Their available at a liquior store near you.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

bwguardian said:


> LCRA...those guys are insane!


Why do you think he goes every year.....:butterfly:an4::an4::butterfly


----------



## Jillcay (Aug 17, 2005)

Dolphins and Butterflies - thats pretty lame Kevin


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Boat should be ready by noon outside of washing/waxing  Damnnnnn Fountains are a biotch to run wire thru! I know more about this boat now more than ever before  Key info here Kevin. Let's see.....you'll be on a boat full of MEN going out to places where it is mostly MEN....hmmmmmm I'll be on a boat with 5 Women and just us 3 guys going to a place that is FULL of HOT CHICKS hmmmm....... I BELIEVE YOU'RE NEW BOAT NAME COULD BE " THE PINK DOLPHIN " 

I heard you were heading out deep, ya'll be careful and catch' em up! 

I'll be doing 4 days of hardcore boat time on the lake with bikini clad women......I can live with that for this weekend but after that it's fishin time!

See everyone on the lake!


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

I made 500 jello shots last night, Im so tired of jello shots i don't even want to eat any! Hopefully they will bring me good fortune with the drunk women though :cheers:


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Funny thing....I just bought stuff to make 500 



Ruthless53 said:


> I made 500 jello shots last night, Im so tired of jello shots i don't even want to eat any! Hopefully they will bring me good fortune with the drunk women though :cheers:


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Took me 3 handles of Vodka and about 35 dollars worth of jello.....and about 6 freakin hours!!! I was home alone so had no assistants. Get some help and it wouldn't be bad at all. Putting the lids on was a pain in the arse. Good luck to ya


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Brice, we'll be out there this weekend at my buddies lake house. We will be in a 20 wellcraft ski boat white with green accents. I'm James, I'll look for your boat out there, look forward to meeting you.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Outcast said:


> Key info here Kevin. Let's see.....you'll be on a boat full of MEN going out to places where it is mostly MEN....hmmmmmm I'll be on a boat with 5 Women and just us 3 guys going to a place that is FULL of HOT CHICKS hmmmm....... I BELIEVE YOU'RE NEW BOAT NAME COULD BE " THE PINK DOLPHIN "
> 
> I heard you were heading out deep, ya'll be careful and catch' em up!
> 
> ...


LOL!!! Hey Butterfly/Pink Dolphin Boy! Have fun offshore! I believe I'd want to be in the 38' Fountain!!!!

Brice & Turner's - Y'all Have fun! Wish I could be there (old married fart)! We'll be partying on Conroe and having a fish fry party!

T-BONE


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i was there 2 wks ago, The lake is reallly low, I would make some calls around to see if your intended ramp is open............might save you alot of extra driving.....


----------



## Lucky Wave (Jan 28, 2009)

How was devils cove? You guys have any censored pics for us to see? Wish i could have been there.......


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Lucky Wave said:


> How was devils cove? You guys have any censored pics for us to see? Wish i could have been there.......


The heck with that...send me the good ones Brice!


----------



## Jillcay (Aug 17, 2005)

*A few pics...*

The other girls took most of the pictures but here are a few of them. Had a blast!!!!


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

here's a few grated


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

More


----------



## Turner Loose (Aug 17, 2005)

Had to get the fat guy in the picture, thanks alot.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Turner Loose said:


> Had to get the fat guy in the picture, thanks alot.


Fat guy? I don't see no stinkin fat guy!


----------



## wackehj (Apr 14, 2005)

Yep... We're gonna need a bigger boat...


----------

